# Is playing ball on the road illegal?



## burkemg (16 Mar 2006)

Qucik question 

Is playing ball on the road illegal?


----------



## AJC (16 Mar 2006)

Quick answer = Yes


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2006)

Slow answer = yeeeeeeeeeessssssssss.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Mar 2006)

short answer = Y

...couldn't help that


----------



## icantbelieve (16 Mar 2006)

Not disagreeing, just wondering if anyone knows what the law being broken is. When I was a kid I saw a garda coming up the road where I was kicking ball, he was looking around so I asked him if he was looking for any house in particular (in case he needed help). He looked at me and said "playing ball on the street is illegal, don't do it" and walked on up the road. Possibly set in motion my reluctance to assist the gardai.


----------



## noddy (16 Mar 2006)

I remember it so well being asked our names for playing football on the street.He had taken about 7 names,when some of our mothers,came out and gave him an earfull. Up he got on the push bike and away with him. Never heard another thing.I think the police would love to see some kids playing football in the estates these days.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2006)

noddy said:
			
		

> I remember it so well being asked our names for playing football on the street.He had taken about 7 names,when some of our mothers,came out and gave him an earfull. Up he got on the push bike and away with him.


Who? _Gary Glitter _or a copper?


----------



## noddy (16 Mar 2006)

Cut and paste the whole reply,and i think you should know who it was.P.S. GARY DID NOT WANT TO BE IN OUR GANG.OH YEAH.


----------



## Jack The Lad (16 Mar 2006)

I suppose another angle to all of this would be...

Is it illegal to drive over kids playing ball on the road.

Short answer... YES!

So if there are some kids playing football on the road and some guy knocks them down... who goes to jail first?


----------



## onekeano (17 Mar 2006)

burkemg said:
			
		

> Qucik question
> 
> Is playing ball on the road illegal?



Should be ok - when they bring you into the station pick a spot on the wall and just stare at it and demand a call to your brief. Then when they let you out call back the next day and insist on getting a copy of the interview videotape. Bring it to the pub and watch it with your mates and have a good laugh! Finally call around to the ould wans who complained about the football being played on the street and threaten to burn them out if the give evidence. That's pretty much the drill and you should "walk" - works for murders / drug dealing and serious assault, so you should be ok for kicking ball on the street!

Best of luck with the wrap.... 

Roy


----------



## noddy (17 Mar 2006)

Thats very funny keano. Watchout for the pushers selling the balls.


----------



## Jack The Lad (17 Mar 2006)

Don't remember seeing the offside rule in The Rules Of The Road...


----------



## thewatcher (18 Mar 2006)

While there's probably something in the road traffic act that covers this, 99% of the "criminals" are minors,and therefore can't be touched,McDowell should really do something about this.

Normal senario is moany neighbour gets on to the guards,whinging about kids kicking ball on the road,guards arrive mainly to prevent moany neighbour from annoying them.Guards tell lads to get off the road because thats about all they can do,kids return the next day and the cycle continues.
Come on lads we've all done it,i wonder will i turn into a moany neighbour when i grow up !


----------



## z107 (18 Mar 2006)

> Normal senario is moany neighbour gets on to the guards,whinging about kids kicking ball on the road,guards arrive mainly to prevent moany neighbour from annoying them.Guards tell lads to get off the road because thats about all they can do,kids return the next day and the cycle continues.



Yep, that pretty much sums it up. Though you missed out the part about kids kicking footballs off of your windows, front door, car etc, and kids breaking your plants. Kids trying to climb into your back garden to retrieve ball. 

What differed for me was that I didn't waste my time calling the guards. There's no money in it for them afterall. Instead I moved house. 



> Come on lads we've all done it,i wonder will i turn into a moany neighbour when i grow up !



That generalisation is incorrect. I never kicked footballs around the road when I was a kid. I lived in the middle of London, and would probably get run over if I tried that. (Not that my parents would let me of course)


----------



## thewatcher (18 Mar 2006)

Ps. Anyone that buys a house in a cul-de-sac in a housing estate that does not posess a green aera,is pretty much guaranteed that this will become the "football pitch".
If you don't want hassle from kids buy on a main road,"property located in a quiet cul-de-sac" rarely exist.


----------

